

Effective ML - Yaron Minsky - afrozenator
https://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/82
Yaron Minsky lectures on Effective ML at Harvard. Slightly old 2010. Thanks!
======
Cieplak
What are your feelings on OCaml vs Haskell?

------
heretohelp
Those who find this interesting would probably also enjoy this archive:
[http://cufp.org/videos?page=1&destination=videos](http://cufp.org/videos?page=1&destination=videos)

Has a lot of "I work at a srsface company and use functional langauge X" type
material.

Hrm. Type material.

Hrrrrm.

~~~
afrozenator
Wow, thanks!

I went on the homepage yesterday, because they have an upcoming conference, I
never stumbled across this part of their website.

Thanks again :)

------
rsanchez1
Even if it is an old post, I have to say that Yaron Minsky is a good source
for learning OCaml. I learned a good deal of it trying to figure out how his
Planets gravity simulation worked, and then porting the algorithm to
javascript. Here is his program:

<http://planets.homedns.org/>

------
ajays
Dated: 2010/08/21

Previously on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1809346>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1624997>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1624041>

Before you submit a URL to HN, try this query on Google:

    
    
      link:(your URL)  site:news.ycombinator.com

~~~
sophacles
Occasional reposts are OK. _You_ may have seen it before, but _I_ haven't. In
the 18+ months since the last time it was posted, here are some things that
have happened:

* new people have joined the site who haven't seen it.

* people who previously had no interest in ML became interested

* people have gained experience and insight which gives a new light to the video, perhaps having new things to say.

* the ability to comment on the older posts has been removed

The last one is probably the best argument against redundancy haters: HN
expires the ability to comment on links after a time. So even if I wanted to
not repost, I could no longer discuss this video, as the original thread is
closed. Further, even if the comment period did not expire, there is no
comment notification system on HN, making it very difficult to keep up with
older threads that get new comments

The other points are however equally valid - reposting occasionally is fine.
I'm sure you don't tell your friends "we discussed the time bob did $silly 3
months ago, we don't need to tell it again", particularly when there are new
people around hearing the story for the first time. The best part about when
it does come up again on HN - you don't have to participate, you can just
ignore the redundant post if you don't care. Just because it is there, does
not mean you have to read and comment on it!

~~~
exim
Actually, when I did accidentally reposted something, I was redirected to the
original HN post, and automatically upvoted it. This happened several times.
Not sure, maybe there is some time threshold...

EDIT: Apparently there is :) as it was mentioned here.

